# Paul Silas disses Carlos Boozer



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Cavs coach sorry for remark about Utah forward Boozer



> CLEVELAND -- Cavaliers coach Paul Silas apologized Wednesday for a derogatory comment he made about Utah forward Carlos Boozer following practice earlier this week.
> 
> Silas made the remark to reporters Monday, one day before Boozer was due to make his long-awaited return to Gund Arena after leaving the Cavaliers as a free agent last summer. Boozer, though, didn't travel with the Jazz because of a foot injury.
> 
> ...


According to someone on another message board I visit, the exchange was re-played on the Jim Rome show, and it went like this:

Reporter: Coach, what's your opinion of Carlos Boozer?

Silas: C U Next Tuesday.

Reporter: Um, you mean tomorrow?

Silas: Just spell it out. That's what he is.

:rofl:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Ah, Paul Silas just rose a notch in my book.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

His phrase is better reserved for his own coaching ability.

Paul Silas is C U Next Tuesday quality coach: I sympathesize with Orlando fans but I can't imagine Davis being a worse coach then Silas. His substitutions make no sense and are erratic. Play design is pathetic. I wonder if Phil Jackson would want to coach the Cavs


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That is a pretty classless comment from such a regarded coach. Irregardless of what Boozer did. IMO.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Did Boozer really do anything wrong to begin with?


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> His phrase is better reserved for his own coaching ability.
> 
> Paul Silas is C U Next Tuesday quality coach: I sympathesize with Orlando fans but I can't imagine Davis being a worse coach then Silas. His substitutions make no sense and are erratic. Play design is pathetic. I wonder if Phil Jackson would want to coach the Cavs


No kidding. Silas needs to spend more time watching tape and less time making stupid quotes to the media. Mabye it would help him actually have a logical rotation before the season ends.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I really hate how basketball teams try to shut everyone up. That apology by Silas was complete BS, I believe, he was forced to do so by the team. That really irritates me how teams always force players and coaches to be fake. What's wrong with a guy speaking his mind? Cavs look a little worse in my mind for that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't like the comment at all... It was stupid and pointless... And totally classless...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA.
I agree. Paul Silas just rose a few notches in my book. I wonder if that was off-the top, or pre-written?

And Paul Silas' coaching has really gotten on track since the 6 game slip. That seemed to knock some sense into him.

I would say though that he's a middle of the road coach. He's not a top tier coach. But he's not horrible either. He's a decent coach for Lebron's first few years. But he is not the guy where Lebron is going to find his greatest success under.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Classless - Yes
Hilarious - Yes


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

On IS, one guy posted this in perhaps what might have set the stage for Silas' comments (all may be rumor but interesting still):



> Lebron James mom got in his face one time in the tunnel. Boozer said something back and Lebron wanted to kill him. Silas heard what Boozer said and checked him on it, saying you dont say things like that. Boozer told Silas to go screw himself. Drama was formed and bad blood entered the mix.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Classless, but hilarious nontheless.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Classless - Yes
> Hilarious - Yes


I love the fact the interviewer/news-guy didn't get it the first time.
:biggrin:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

you gotta respect silas. he is still a mean coach.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

if it was a verbal interview, how did the reporter know how to interpret see = c and you = u?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Lebron James mom got in his face one time in the tunnel. Boozer said something back and Lebron wanted to kill him. Silas heard what Boozer said and checked him on it, saying you dont say things like that. Boozer told Silas to go screw himself. Drama was formed and bad blood entered the mix.


No offense but does Lebron's mom have to be everywhere? She's almost as ubiquitous as Iverson's mom. I can excuse that but why is she yelling at other players? She's a mother not a coach. If you have something negative to say, say it to Lebron and let Lebron say it to Boozer.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Silas is an a***** for saying that if he did. :nonono:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pinball said:


> No offense but does Lebron's mom have to be everywhere? She's almost as ubiquitous as Iverson's mom. I can excuse that but why is she yelling at other players? She's a mother not a coach. If you have something negative to say, say it to Lebron and let Lebron say it to Boozer.


I think given her history raising Lebron, you can't blame her for being everywhere.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pinball said:


> No offense but does Lebron's mom have to be everywhere? She's almost as ubiquitous as Iverson's mom. I can excuse that but why is she yelling at other players? She's a mother not a coach. If you have something negative to say, say it to Lebron and let Lebron say it to Boozer.


If Gloria yelled at Boozer for no reason, it would be strange. Nobody I've seen talk about it knows who "started" it. They just know the two exchanged some heated words. I've seen her jump up during games, cheer for her son and be animated but I don't think she's a big trash talker (if she is, that's news to me). Let's say they talked some trash and so forth, well on Boozer's part, I figure he's gotta realize that talking with fans is rarely worth it. Especially when it's family of ex-teammates and/or opposing players. LeBron is so protective of his mother, I bet he got real pissed and that's a scary thought.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Pan Mengtu said:


> I really hate how basketball teams try to shut everyone up. That apology by Silas was complete BS, I believe, he was forced to do so by the team. That really irritates me how teams always force players and coaches to be fake. What's wrong with a guy speaking his mind? Cavs look a little worse in my mind for that.


You can't really blame the teams. It's due to all the commercialisation that has been happening. You can't just make comments like these, it'll make you less attractive marketing-wise etc. They must realize that they are role models and should set a good example for the fans to follow...

Still, the comment was simply hilarious. :biggrin:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

silas rules.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> HAHAHAHAHA.
> I agree. Paul Silas just rose a few notches in my book. I wonder if that was off-the top, or pre-written?
> 
> And Paul Silas' coaching has really gotten on track since the 6 game slip. That seemed to knock some sense into him.
> ...


I have mucho respect for you, but I wonder how you can think Paul Silas is good coach? Cavs suck without Lebron and Silas hasn't done much to help that. You would think after 2 years he would have found ways to help the team. If he is so mad at Boozer it might show that he needed Boozer to cover up his terrible coaching.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

am disappointed in silas for saying that. his one of the few coaches i actually respect. 

also considering that the cavs were trying to screw boozer over in the first place, makes what he said even more inappropriate.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Classless - Yes
> Hilarious - Yes


 :yes: Exactly what I was gonna say


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I keep reading Silas sucks as a coach but am trying to wonder what do people see on the Cavs roster other than LeBron that makes them think they should be doing any better than they are doing right now.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

<img src="http://us.ent4.yimg.com/movies.yahoo.com/images/hv/photo/movie_pix/lions_gate_films/fahrenheit_9_11/larry_david/fahrscreend.jpg">

WHAAATTT? That's not misogynistic!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ii9ce said:


> am disappointed in silas for saying that. his one of the few coaches i actually respect.
> 
> also considering that the cavs were trying to screw boozer over in the first place, makes what he said even more inappropriate.


How were the Cavs trying to screw Boozer over, they could have kept him for cheap money, but they let him go to sign him for big money, then Boozer left for a bigger payday in Utah, in my book Boozer screwed the Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> I keep reading Silas sucks as a coach but am trying to wonder what do people see on the Cavs roster other than LeBron that makes them think they should be doing any better than they are doing right now.


The simple use of a rotation and smart substitutions would make the Cavaliers do much better than they are right now. Hit the Cavalier forum because it's nothing new. Silas makes some adjustments, Cleveland wins. Then he reverts to his old ways and history repeats itself.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> How were the Cavs trying to screw Boozer over, they could have kept him for cheap money, but they let him go to sign him for big money, then Boozer left for a bigger payday in Utah, in my book Boozer screwed the Cavs.


The Cavs were trying to screw Boozer because they knew that if they didn't sign him at that time, then the following year, he would be worth an even bigger contract than the one they offered him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

RoyWilliams said:


> Classless - Yes
> Hilarious - Yes


:yes: You pretty much summed it up here.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

so i guess i'm the only one who doesn't get it. what does C U stand for?

nevermind, don't answer. maybe my mind is too clean.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

What's Diop, an appendix?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> How were the Cavs trying to screw Boozer over, they could have kept him for cheap money, but they let him go to sign him for big money, then Boozer left for a bigger payday in Utah, in my book Boozer screwed the Cavs.


it doesnt matter now, Boozer has been exposed as a player with no heart, no hustle and crummy attitude. Utah regrets giving so much money to him, so it all worked out. And yes boozer did screw the cavs.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

c_dog said:


> so i guess i'm the only one who doesn't get it. what does C U stand for?
> 
> nevermind, don't answer. maybe my mind is too clean.


take C U then put them with N ext T uesday.

C
U
Next
Tuesday


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

c_dog said:


> so i guess i'm the only one who doesn't get it. what does C U stand for?
> 
> nevermind, don't answer. maybe my mind is too clean.



:nonono: 

Muck your mind up before coming around here, please.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On Thre3 said:


> it doesnt matter now, Boozer has been exposed as a player with no heart, no hustle and crummy attitude. Utah regrets giving so much money to him, so it all worked out. And yes boozer did screw the cavs.


Yep. Boozer could have been a part of something, and he would have gotten his money eventually anyways. But he left. And he is getting what he deserves.
Meanwhile the Cavs have actually improved at the 4 this year. Gooden/AV is better than Boozer/Battie.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Ravnos said:


> The Cavs were trying to screw Boozer because they knew that if they didn't sign him at that time, then the following year, he would be worth an even bigger contract than the one they offered him.


 You cant screw somebody when they were yes being cheap but they were offering the most they could under those particular circumstances at that particular time


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Silas is an a***** for saying that if he did. :nonono:


 Why is he? I thought free speech was allowed. I think he was what you called him in your post for actually apologizing


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I had this same opinion back when this happened, and I have the same opinion now: Cleveland management dropped the ball on this, not Boozer. Cleveland had a TEAMoption on the guy. Take the team option and then you can (could have) give him a bigger contract due to bird years. It's not Boozer's fault that Cleveland acted like cheap *******s who wanted to seriously underpay the guy on a long term contract. The MLE for Boozer? Remember how good he was in his 2nd season? Foyle and Okur locked up much bigger deals than the freakin MLE, so I personally think it was a slap in the face to Boozer when Cleveland is offering him that kind of deal and expecting him to sign it. And please, I don't want to hear about the "agreement" that was supposedly made between Boozer and Cleveland management, because it's illegal to have an "agreement" like that. Cleveland didn't owe him anything, so there was no reason to decline his team option. Just flat-out foolish if you ask me. I do understand why Boozer has gotten some crap from Cleveland fans, and some of it deservingly so, but Silas needs to be a better man and stop "Speaking CHINESE!!!".



If Silas wanted to make himself feel better, he should have just pointed out that Utah is in the dung pile of the NBA right now while Cleveland will be playing in the playoffs this year. The best revenge is living well, although I don't personally believe there's any sort of "revenge" that Cleveland needs from this incident.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Cavs coach sorry for remark about Utah forward Boozer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH........now I get it.

LOL, Paul Silas is now my favorite head coach of all-time.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

RoyWilliams said:


> Classless - Yes
> Hilarious - Yes


 Preeeetty much.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Why is he? I thought free speech was allowed. I think he was what you called him in your post for actually apologizing


So just because free speech is allowed, it's impossible to say something that's wrong or classless? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

did he really mean it as an acronymn they did play the cavs on tuesday right???


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I had this same opinion back when this happened, and I have the same opinion now: Cleveland management dropped the ball on this, not Boozer. Cleveland had a TEAMoption on the guy. Take the team option and then you can (could have) give him a bigger contract due to bird years. It's not Boozer's fault that Cleveland acted like cheap *******s who wanted to seriously underpay the guy on a long term contract. The MLE for Boozer? Remember how good he was in his 2nd season? Foyle and Okur locked up much bigger deals than the freakin MLE, so I personally think it was a slap in the face to Boozer when Cleveland is offering him that kind of deal and expecting him to sign it. And please, I don't want to hear about the "agreement" that was supposedly made between Boozer and Cleveland management, because it's illegal to have an "agreement" like that. Cleveland didn't owe him anything, so there was no reason to decline his team option. Just flat-out foolish if you ask me. I do understand why Boozer has gotten some crap from Cleveland fans, and some of it deservingly so, but Silas needs to be a better man and stop "Speaking CHINESE!!!".
> 
> 
> 
> If Silas wanted to make himself feel better, he should have just pointed out that Utah is in the dung pile of the NBA right now while Cleveland will be playing in the playoffs this year. The best revenge is living well, although I don't personally believe there's any sort of "revenge" that Cleveland needs from this incident.


 Great point KOKO


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If the Cavs weren't misled by Boozer, then they're really stupid.. and I know they are sometimes stupid, but I don't think they're _that_ stupid. So I can't accept that Boozer is totally innocent in this situation. Maybe an agreement would have been illegal, but that doesn't make it right for Boozer to mislead them... maybe it's a personal ethics question, but I don't think any illegality in the nature of the agreement would absolve Boozer from needing to be true to his own word and keep his integrity. 

And it was reported that Boozer requested this from the Cavs management. So many people have speculated that the Cavs were trying to screw Boozer, without explaining this information that was actually reported by several sources.

Personally, I just want a new GM and coach for the franchise in the next few years... but that doesn't mean Boozer wasn't dishonest.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Didn't the Cavs have Bird rights and matching rights? They could've had him if they waited and paid the money... now if he said "for the team" or they justy didn't want to pay a #2 guy that much...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

From all accounts one reason Boozer left was he had a conversation with Silas where the coach basically said you're going to be our #2 option behind Lebron and maybe big Z. Boozer didn't like that and went to a place where he could be the go to guy. Sort of like the Marbury situation: these guys didn't realize how good it's playing with a real superstar and winning. So Boozer made his choice.

In terms of ethics, I seriously doubt the Cavs would have not picked up the option unless their was some gentleman's agreement (see Nevus's post). But in the end who really cares, except maybe Boozer whose team and standing have taken a big hit. Boozer is long gone and the Cavs really don't miss him. The combination of Gooden and Sideshow Bob is one of the stronger PF combo's in the league. Both will only get better as they mature as both are still young and raw.


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

just heard that the team fined silas $10k for his comment. what a bunch of c u next tuesdays.

boozer screwed the cavs, although they walked right into it. he asked for a 'favor' to renegotiate early and get more cash on his rookie deal, leaving him exposed and free for a second. cavs claimed they discussed this with him and he told them 'no problem i'm staying', then did exactly the opposite and went public with the jazz offer knowing the cavs couldn't afford to match it. the cavs offered all they could, got publicly pissed off, boozer said sorry not enough and left. hence getting out of his deal using a LIE. funny thing is most of the league now would have paid about what the cavs were offering. they weren't trying to screw him, they were trying to lock him up with long-term #2 money and he wanted #1 money. f'in backstabbin 2nd round pick. 

what paul silas said was crude, old-fashioned, and unneeded, but at least he wasn't speaking chinese, lol.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

DJRaz said:


> just heard that the team fined silas $10k for his comment. what a bunch of c u next tuesdays.
> 
> boozer screwed the cavs, although they walked right into it. he asked for a 'favor' to renegotiate early and get more cash on his rookie deal, leaving him exposed and free for a second. cavs claimed they discussed this with him and he told them 'no problem i'm staying', then did exactly the opposite and went public with the jazz offer knowing the cavs couldn't afford to match it. the cavs offered all they could, got publicly pissed off, boozer said sorry not enough and left. hence getting out of his deal using a LIE. funny thing is most of the league now would have paid about what the cavs were offering. they weren't trying to screw him, they were trying to lock him up with long-term #2 money and he wanted #1 money. f'in backstabbin 2nd round pick.
> 
> what paul silas said was crude, old-fashioned, and unneeded, but at least he wasn't speaking chinese, lol.


You mean the Cavs were negeotiating before the first of August, therefore violating the CBA? Shouldn't that cost them a first round pick or something? If all that is true, of course.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> His phrase is better reserved for his own coaching ability.
> 
> Paul Silas is C U Next Tuesday quality coach: I sympathesize with Orlando fans but I can't imagine Davis being a worse coach then Silas. His substitutions make no sense and are erratic. Play design is pathetic. I wonder if Phil Jackson would want to coach the Cavs


And his player management.

According to the stories at the time of Boozer's contract negotiations, he was having meetings with the Cavs brass and Silas. Boozer was discussing his career plans and goals. He said he was happy in Cleveland, like playing with LeBron and was excited for the future, which included All-Star appearances for both of them. Silas, reportedly, shot down Boozer, and told him he would never be an all-star. Bam.

If true, nice diplomacy on Silas part. He has a hot commodity sitting in town - NOT under contract. All the dope has to do is blow a little smoke, compliment the guy, and say with hard work...then we can run some plays for you, esp. when Z is resting....and if you prove yourself....blah, blah. But, seemingly, hot head Silas has to mouth off and sour the entire proceedings, opening the door for Utah to not only tell Booz they will pay him double, but they see him as an all-star.

Silas' latest communication error lends credence to the original stories.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> From all accounts one reason Boozer left was he had a conversation with Silas where the coach basically said you're going to be our #2 option behind Lebron and maybe big Z. Boozer didn't like that and went to a place where he could be the go to guy. Sort of like the Marbury situation: these guys didn't realize how good it's playing with a real superstar and winning. So Boozer made his choice.
> 
> In terms of ethics, I seriously doubt the Cavs would have not picked up the option unless their was some gentleman's agreement (see Nevus's post). But in the end who really cares, except maybe Boozer whose team and standing have taken a big hit. Boozer is long gone and the Cavs really don't miss him. The combination of Gooden and Sideshow Bob is one of the stronger PF combo's in the league. Both will only get better as they mature as both are still young and raw.


funny how he wanted to go to a team where he could be a go to guy, and ends up crying about it there too. Cancer.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Nate505 said:


> You mean the Cavs were negeotiating before the first of August, therefore violating the CBA? Shouldn't that cost them a first round pick or something? If all that is true, of course.


Maybe, but I think that's irrelevant to the question of Boozer's integrity.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The main point out of all of this is that Boozer is a **** and he got the ****ing what he had coming to him. He'll make his money. I doubt it will be for the Jazz though. He is a bad contract now for anyone. Thank god the Cavs didn't end up having to pay a contract like that to him. Because he isn't worth it.

They have replaced him and then some at the 4. And it's going to give them room to get an extra shooter in the offseason.

If Karma tells us anything about what happened, it appears that bad karma came back on boozer, and the cavs situation was righted.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I had this same opinion back when this happened, and I have the same opinion now: Cleveland management dropped the ball on this, not Boozer. Cleveland had a TEAMoption on the guy. Take the team option and then you can (could have) give him a bigger contract due to bird years. It's not Boozer's fault that Cleveland acted like cheap *******s who wanted to seriously underpay the guy on a long term contract. The MLE for Boozer? Remember how good he was in his 2nd season? Foyle and Okur locked up much bigger deals than the freakin MLE, so I personally think it was a slap in the face to Boozer when Cleveland is offering him that kind of deal and expecting him to sign it. And please, I don't want to hear about the "agreement" that was supposedly made between Boozer and Cleveland management, because it's illegal to have an "agreement" like that. Cleveland didn't owe him anything, so there was no reason to decline his team option. Just flat-out foolish if you ask me. I do understand why Boozer has gotten some crap from Cleveland fans, and some of it deservingly so, but Silas needs to be a better man and stop "Speaking CHINESE!!!".


obviously there was some sort of agreement. no team would be dumb enough to just let the guy go like that. and no, they weren't necessarily trying to screw boozer. they had an option for really cheap. if boozer didn't want to sign for the mle longterm, he could have always just signed a 1 year or 2 year deal for the mle and then signed a bigger deal when that contract was up and the cavs could offer him one. then he would be making a lot of extra money that he wouldn't have made had they just picked up the option. instead boozer screwed the cavs(and the jazz) and signed for big money with the jazz. the cavs made a mistake letting him go, but it's not like they were trying to keep him from getting money. there are other options besides just a longterm mle deal.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Did Boozer deserve it? Yes.
Should he have said it? No.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I just think that the Cavs are in a race for the playoffs, He should not even comment at all about players on another team. that is the past now


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> So just because free speech is allowed, it's impossible to say something that's wrong or classless? That's ridiculous.


 Who says its wrong or classless? Everyone has a different level of views on subjects, so with that being the case to call him a ***** or whatever it was the poster called him was then therfore wrong and classless intself correct?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> So just because free speech is allowed, it's impossible to say something that's wrong or classless? That's ridiculous.


 also where did I say that anyway?


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

everyone has a different opinion on everything, but there's still a social standard to abide by. calling someone a **** is classless in the same way that spitting in someone's face is classless


----------

